
It Isn’t Easy to Figure Out Which Foods Contain Sugar - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/upshot/it-isnt-easy-to-figure-out-which-foods-contain-sugar.html
======
craigvn
If it looks like it is more than one degree separated from being alive then it
contains added sugar.

